# www.gentooforum.de

## LexxMM

Hallo,

ich bin Lexx und hoste das Forum unter www.gentooforum.de ! 

Mein Ziel ist es, dass www.gentooforum.de der Anlaufpunkt Nr. 1 für deutsche Gentoo Fans wird.

Leider habe ich sehr große Probleme mit nichtvorhandener Zeit  :Wink:  Ich machs kurz:

Ich !!!suche!!! dringend Leute, die sich für folgende Aufgaben interessieren:

1. Forum-Admin (einen) 

2. Content-Admin (einen) <- sind sicher noch einige Rechtschreibfehler drin ;|

3. Moderatoren (ne Menge)

4. Leute die gentooforum.de etwas bekannt machen (ein paar)

Vorraussetzung:

1. gewisse Erfahrung im Umgang mit Gentoo

2. mehr Zeit als ich  

3. Interesse  :Wink: 

Fragen bitte an LexxMM@gmx.net oder webmaster@gentooforum.de

Gruss Lexx

----------

## plate

 *LexxMM wrote:*   

> Hallo, ich bin Lexx und hoste das Forum unter www.gentooforum.de ! Mein Ziel ist es, dass www.gentooforum.de der Anlaufpunkt Nr. 1 für deutsche Gentoo Fans wird. Leider habe ich sehr große Probleme mit nichtvorhandener Zeit

 

Kleinen Augenblick, ich muß eben den Parser einschalten [klick]:  "Hallo! Ich glaub zwar auch nicht, daß irgendjemand hier weiß, wer oder was ein Lexx sein soll, und Zeit für Euch hab ich eigentlich auch nicht, aber ich wollte doch wenigstens schnell ne Domain anmelden, bevor sich dieses Gentoo-Zeugs so richtig rumgesprochen hat. Könnte mir jetzt bitte jemand den lästigen Kleinscheiß wie Programmierung, Contentkontrolle, Moderation und alles andere am liebsten auch abnehmen?"

Hab ich irgendwas übersehen? Ach so, das Impressum. Hm. Wo war das gleich?

----------

## LexxMM

Überheblich ohne Ende...naja...

Allerdings bist Du mit Deiner Behauptung ganz schön auf dem Holzweg.

Ich sehe aber keinen Grund Dir zu erklären, wieso das so ist, bin Dir nähmlich keine Rechenschaft schuldig. 

Auf solche kontraproduktiven Beiträge kann ich gerne verzichten. (Dafür habe ich naehmlich auch keine Zeit!)

Und das Impressum ist auch vorhanden, man sollte schon die Augen öffnen.

PS: Zum Thema "Lexx" <- das ist ein Pseudonyme, nur für Dich:

Parser ein [klick]:

Deckname für Schriftsteller, Schauspieler und Artisten (Künstlername). Pseudonyme werden aus den verschiedensten Gründen gewählt, z. B. aus Familien- und Standesrücksichten, zur Vermeidung von Verwechslungen, des besseren Klangs wegen, zur Irreführung des Publikums, aus Vorsicht bei politischen, satirischen oder erotischen Schriften, in scherzhafter Absicht, oft aus bloßem Spieltrieb.

Pseudonyme gab es schon im Altertum und im Mittelalter. Zur literarischen Mode wurden sie im 16./17. Jahrhundert. Häufig haben die Pseudonyme die bürgerlichen Namen verdrängt, so z. B. bei Molière, Beaumarchais, Novalis, Lenau, Stendhal, Marlitt, Joachim Ringelnatz, Knut Hamsun, Mark Twain, Maxim Gorkij.

Die Pseudonyme genießen vollen Rechtsschutz nach § 12 BGB. Wer unter einem Pseudonym schreibt, soll nicht durch einen Rechtsstreit gezwungen werden, mit seinem bürgerlichen Namen hervorzutreten; die Rechte des Urhebers können vom Herausgeber wahrgenommen werden.

----------

## Dimitri

Ich finds gut gemacht. Was ich verändern würde kannst in meinem ersten Beitrag lesen.

Dim

----------

## LexxMM

Danke   :Cool: 

Habe schon geantwortet.

@plate: Sowas nenne ich konstruktive Kritik, mit welcher ich auch keine Probleme habe. Nimm Dir mal ein Bsp. !

@all: Das gentoo.org Forum ist schon cool, aber leider keine deutsche Community...

Gruss

Lexx

----------

## Dimitri

Hmm,

vielleicht denken ja manche das dass eine Konkurenz sein soll oder sowas. Aber dann müsten wir auch gentoo.de boykotieren oder? Und das Konkurrenz das Geschäft belebt ist ja soweiso bekannt oder   :Laughing: 

Dim

----------

## LexxMM

Selbst wenn, dann wäre es ziemlich dumm   :Cool: 

Da du erstens die Gentoo Foren an einer Hand abzaehlen kannst und zweitens das doch alles nichtkommerziell ist...daher finde ich den Begriff "Konkurenz" in dem Zusammenhang nicht treffend...

Hab mir ebend mal http://www.kde-forum.de angeschaut -> sieht auch sehr gut aus.

Gruss

Lexx

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

kurze meine Meinung dazu (ich weiss, es hat niemand gefragt, aber es muss raus):

Konkurenz mag in vielen Bereichen das Geschäft beleben, aber ich so einem Bereich finde ich sie persönlich kontraproduktiv. Wenn ich Hilfe brauche, muss ich jetzt zich Foren durchsehen, ob irgendwo, irgendwer etwas geschrieben hat. Wenn ich jetzt einen Beitrag schreibe, am besten in allen Foren, damit ich möglichst viele Leute erreiche (-> Mehr-Arbeit) kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass diejenigen, die mehrere Foren lesen, sich genervt davon fühlen 100 mal das gleiche Posting zu lesen. Schöner ist es da, wenn man eine Anlaufstelle für Informationen hat.

Und was eine deutsche Community betrifft: ich denke die existiert schon mit gentoo.de, oder? Ansonsten bervorzuge ich (wieder mal persönliche Vorliebe) die Tatsache, das gerade das Forum auf gentoo.org Multi-Lingual ist. Es ist mir jetzt schon mehrfach vorgekommen, dass wenn kein Landsmann die Lösung zu einem Problem hatte, jemand andere Nationalität den Post gefunden hat und helfen konnte. Gibt es einen schöneren Beweis, dass Völkerfreundschaft funktionieren kann?

Nichstdestotrotz: ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg mit den Foren, auch wenn ich sie (zum letzten mal persönliche Meinung) zu unübersichlich finde.

----------

## LexxMM

Deine Argumente sind ohne Ausnahme richtig !

Gibt es eigendlich gar nichts weiter zusagen. 

Denoch halte ich das Forum für sinnvoll, da gentoo.de ja keine reine Community darstellt und nur den german Teil von gentoo.org einbindet. 

Kennst Du debianforum.de ? Ich finde das dass sehr gut läuft obwohl es sicher viel mehr Foren, etc. zu Debian als zu Gentoo gibt. 

Das mit der Unübersichtlichkeit ist OK, aber das muss sich entwickeln und ich bin der Meinung das es noch keinen Sinn macht bei 30 User jetzt an den Kategorien rumzubasteln. Soabld es ein paar mehr sind, wird sich da aber sicher was ändern. Schau mal unter http://gentooforum.lexx.ipme.de/viewtopic.php?t=13

da steht was zu dem Thema.

Gruss

Lexx

----------

## plate

Anmeldung beim offiziellen deutschsprachigen Gentoo-Forum (für das die Leute hier gekämpft haben) mit dem einzigen Ziel, im ersten Posting das eigene Produkt anzupreisen: Beste Voraussetzungen, um hier gesperrt zu werden. Was glaubst Du eigentlich, wie sowas bei den Leuten ankommt, die sich seit April letzten Jahres mit dem deutschen Gentoo-Projekt den Arsch aufscheuern, und mit denen Du sicherheitshalber offenbar keinen Kontakt aufgenommen hast?

----------

## LexxMM

@plate: Nein, wieso auch ? Unser Projekt hat ja nichts mit gentoo.org zutun. Selbstverständlich würde ich eine gegenseitige Verlinkung begrüßen, aber dafür ist es sicher viel zu früh. Sobald wir ein paar hundert User haben (was sicher nicht so schnell passiert) werde ich mich natürlich an gentoo.org wenden. Momentan sehen ich keinen Anlaß dafür. 

"deutschsprachigen Gentoo-Forum (für das die Leute hier gekämpft haben)"  <---- ahjaaaa und da ist keiner auf die Idee gekommen was eigenes ins Netz zu stellen ? Ohhhhhhh stimmt, shit ich hab ja vergessen das es schon 3764,32 Gentoo Foren gibt....leider alle inoffiziell....mir kommen die Tränen ! 

Ernsthaft: Deine Argumente sind nicht sonderlich fest !

Die Sperrung würde ich in Kauf nehmen, wobei ich die Admins/Mods etc. von gentoo.org nicht für so oberflächlich halte.

Viele liebe Grüße

Lexx

PS: wo steht was offiziell ist ?

----------

## Dimitri

Wer ohne Schuld ist werfe den ersten Stein. Warum hier Leute nieder gemacht werden die was auf die Beine stellen versteh ich nicht so ganz (errinnert mich an den Thread als es jemand wagte zu fragen wie man mit webmin gentoo konfigurieren kann. Oh Gott wie dramtisch webmin ist ja nicht textbasiert). Natürlich kann man vieles besser machen. Und hinterher weiss man immer mehr. Aber davon abgesehen ist das Forum aus rein technischer Sicht gut gemacht. Ist sicher auch viel Zeit draufgegangen bis es soweit war. Und die Domain wird einem sicher auch nicht geschenkt. Also bevor hier wieder rumgeheult wird von wegen wie schlecht es doch ist und was alles versäumt wurde sollte man doch besser mithelfen und konstruktive Kritik geben. Rumgejammere hat noch niemandem geholfen. Wenn Du dieses Forum nicht willst ist das natürlich Deine Sache, aber rummosern weil sich ein andere die Mühe gemacht hat mal sowas auf die Beine zu stellen ist auch nicht die feine Englische Art. 

Dim

PS: Nein ich bin nicht lexx

PPS: Nein war auch nicht dabei als das Forum gegründet wurde und betrachte es auch nicht als mein Baby.

----------

## ajordan

@Dimitri *vollzustimm*

Ob andere Ideen immer besser sind, vermag man oft am Anfang ihrer Entwicklung nicht zu sagen. Im totreden und uns Angst machen, sind wir deutschen ja eh unuebertroffene Meister. Vielleicht verwechseln wir Hilfsbereitschaft nicht mehr so oft mit Erziehungsversuchen.

Alex

----------

## bambo2

[quote="LexxMM"]Überheblich ohne Ende...naja...

 bin Dir nähmlich keine Rechenschaft schuldig. 

[/i][/quote]

Wer nämlich mit "h" schreibt, ist dämlich.

Würd' mich ma ein Deutschbuch käufen, hat mich auch gehelft.

Gruss

Stephan

----------

## Dimitri

 *Quote:*   

> Wer nämlich mit "h" schreibt, ist dämlich.

 

Hmm, wenn Hinweise auf die Rechtschreibung die einzigen Argumente sind die hier noch gebracht werden, ist es schon ziemlich arm.

Dim

PS: Habe meinen Text extra für Dich besonders sorgfältig geprüft (Duden etc.).

----------

## LexxMM

LOL darauf habe ich gewartet.

Dank an plate und andere Nögler...danke für die Publicity...selbst schlechte hilft uns  :Wink: 

Ersten 48 Stunden = über 400 Zugriffe und 50 Anmeldungen....

Gruss

Lexx

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

ein Tip noch, Lexx: wenn aus der Seite etwas werden soll, dann sieh zu, dass Du sie möglichst schnell auf einen ordentlichen Web-Server kriegst, und nicht mehr zu Hause hostest. Solange sich Deine IP nämlich ständig ändert, wird da Forum mit Sicherheit keine Freunde verbreiten.

----------

## LexxMM

keine Frage, hast natürlich Recht. Ist auch schon geplannt....sobald die ersten über Performance Probleme klagen...geht der Server zum Provider.

Vorerst sollte das aber reichen. Die dyn. IP sollte aber kein Problem sein.

Wie meinst Du das ?

Gruss

Lexx

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

ich persönlich komme z.B. nicht mehr drauf, da Deine alte IP noch im DNS-Cache ist. Und ich habe nicht wirklich Lust den ständig zu löschen.

----------

## Dimitri

Ich würd dir bytecamp.net empfehlen. 9.90 Euro/Monat 250MB Webspace 6GB Travel, 50MB Mysql, PHP, Perl, unbegrenzte Mailadressen, Mailinglisten...

Und mit etwas Glück kostet Dich das auch nichts, da manche OpenSource Projekte auch kostenlos gehostet werden (kde-forum.org etwa) Vorhandene Domain kann kostenlos übernommen werden.

Dim

----------

## bernd

Was sagt z.B. Beforegood oder ein anderer Moderator dazu??

Mich würde interessieren ob Sie die Einrichtung eines Forums gut finden und ob Sie  sich eine zusammenarbeit vorstellen könnten?

Ich meine so läuft es doch sonst auch ab. Viele Leute arbeiten an interessanten Projekten zusammen und somit ist allen geholfen.   :Very Happy: 

Aber natürlich hätte sich LexxMM vorher mal mit einen von ihnen in Verbindung setzen sollen denn www.debianforum.de ist auch nicht "einfach so" entstanden.

Gruss

Bernd

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hi alle!

also ich finde, es sollte möglichst wenig gentoo-foren geben.

nicht etwa, weil ich gentoo nicht mag, sondern folgendes:

je mehr foren es gibt, desto weniger user gibt es pro forum.

und wenn mehr user da sind, die einem helfen können, kann das nur gut sein (denk ich halt  :Very Happy: ).

@LexxMM: vielleicht sollest du dich mal mit gentoo.de kurzschließen, vielleicht können die ja das forum dort hosten (und am besten gleich integrieren).

PS: ich hab zeit um mitzuhelfen, wenn ich darf!

bye, jax

----------

## LexxMM

Hallo,

wenns weiter so gut läuft, kommt der Server nächsten Monat kompl. zum Provider (incl. 60 GB Traffic).

@KiLLaCaT: Werde Deinen Rat befolgen und mal gentoo.de ansprechen. Es ist halt so, ich bestehe auf ein autonomes Forum unter www.gentooforum.de mit eigenem Server etc. und allem was dazu gehört. Das einzige was ich begrüße, wäre das gentoo.de das Forum in nem Frame öffnet....mehr nicht. Es hätten tausend andere Leute kommen können und ein Forum wie gentooforum.de ins Netz stellen, oder gentoo.de haette es tun können. Wenn sich jetzt jemand beschwert das ihm die User weglaufen -> PECH! Sorry...aber das ist meine Meinung.

Deine Hilfe wäre natürlich willkommen.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

@LexxMM: hast eigentlich recht, gentoo.org und forums.gentoo.org sind auch nicht so nahtlos verbunden. also ist eine mindestens geichwertige verlinkung wie mit dem offiz. german-forum auf gentoo.de angebracht.

PS: wie kann ich helfen?!

bye, jax

----------

## LexxMM

Bin ich total blind oder was ? 

Erst reisst hier jemand namens plate die Klappe auf, von wegen Impressum und so....und nun kann ich selber keines auf gentoo.de finden.

Wenn bitte kann ich hier ansprechen ?

Gruss, Lexx

----------

## Beforegod

Eines Vorweg :

Es hat lange gedauert bis wir hier ein Deutsches Forum miteinrichten durften. Das mit dem eigenen Projekt wäre damals lachhaft gewesen, weil die Deutsche Gentoo Gemeinschaft sich nicht so rasch und zahlreich entwickelte wie die Amerikanische/Englische. 

Jetzt sieht der Standpunkt anders aus, allerdings bin ich meinerseits damit zufrieden nur an einer Anlaufstelle zu suchen.

Lange habe ich überlegt ob ich diesen Thread sperren soll, entschlossen habe ich mich ihn noch etwas laufen zu lassen und die Entwicklung zu beobachten.

Einerseits finde ich das ein weiteres Forum nicht schaden kann, da man bei zwei Foren noch einigermaßen den Überblick behalten kann.

Andereseits ist das hier das Offizielle Forum (schau mal auf Gentoo.org!) und damit werden neu Benutzer erstmal hierhin verwiesen. Ich habe auch keine Lust bei jedem Beitrag evt. noch darauf hinzuweisen das es ein anderes Forum gibt. Das wäre ja nicht Sinn der Sache.

Im Endeffekt ist es wie immer..

es bleibt jedem selber überlassen was er macht. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn trotz allem unsere Nutzer uns treu bleiben.

Aber jeder hat natürlich auch die Freiheit das andere Forum zu nutzen.

Aber niemand hat das Recht über den andere herzuziehen!

@LexxMM :

Ich finde es schon etwas dreist die 'Werbung' hier so auszuarten lassen. Normalerweise (wenn Du als Forenbetreiber Deinen Dienst behalten willst  :Wink: ) solltest Du über sowas drüberstehen. Dein Hinweis auf Dein Forum ist nunmal etwas dreist, da wie schon von einigen erwähnt auch eine Menge Arbeit dahintersteckt.

Und dieses Forum wäre auch nicht so einfach entstanden wenn nicht genug Leute sich bereit erklärt hätten das zu machen. 

Weil was Du hier versuchst ist Leute abzuwerben, und das ist nicht die feine Art. Du beteuerst zwar das Du das nicht vorhast, aber welcher Admin möchte zwei Posten völlig freiwillig übernehmen?? Worauf ich hinaus will ist das jegliche versuche Leute hier auf Dein Forum zu lenken, damit "belohnt" werden im Mülleimer zu landen (dieser Thread ist die Ausnahme!)..

@plate :

Deinen Ärger kann ich gut verstehen, allerdings muss man auch akzeptieren das Leute andere Projekte starten.

Und Deine Kritik ist etwas überspitzt!

So...

ich hoffe die Sache klärt sich von selbst und die Foren können friedlich nebeneinander Laufen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

BeforeGod

----------

## sOuLjA

 *KiLLaCaT wrote:*   

> hi alle!
> 
> also ich finde, es sollte möglichst wenig gentoo-foren geben.
> 
> nicht etwa, weil ich gentoo nicht mag, sondern folgendes:
> ...

 

So kann man es zwar sehen aber wo gibts denn noch ein reines deutsches gentoo community forum, linuxforen.de ist eher was allgemeines, und alle anderen foren die ich kenne sind auch entweder spezifisch oder auch nur allgemein, egal ob es deutsche oder englische foren sind, und da vielleicht nicht jeder richtig gut englisch kann um eine komplizierte Frage zu stellen ist ein reines deutsches forum für gentoo user find ich was ganz nettes, hier in diesem forum ist der grösste teil englisch und nur kleine bereiche sind dann auf den jeweiligen sprachen, was auch nicht unbedingt schlecht läuft  :Wink:  Aber iwas ich damit sagen will ist das ich kaum glaube das einem forum jetzt die user weglaufen da es noch kein reines deutsches gentoo forum gibt

----------

## LexxMM

@Beforegod

Danke für die Stellungsnahme, habe schon lange drauf gewartet das sich mal ein Moderator meldet.  Ich kann Deine Ausage über meine Dreistigkeit gut verstehen, auch wenn Du mir es evtl. nicht glaubst. Ich habe wirklich nicht abgesehen das es 1. so gut ankommt 2. solche Wellen schlägt -> das war wirklich nicht meine Absicht. Ich versichere Dir auch das ich keine weiteren Beiträge hier posten werde, welche auf ein Abwerben schliessen könnte.

Ich hoffe ebendfalls (bin auch überzeugt) das sich beide Foren nebeneinander gut vertragen (wobei man erstmal schauen muss, ob gentooforum.de wirklich angenommen wird) können.

Wäre aber auch einer Partnerschaft nicht abgeneigt, dazu aber später per Email mehr. In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich gerne noch wissen, wer der "Chef" von gentoo.de ist.

Viele liebe Grüße,

Lexx

PS: Das Du den Thread nicht geschlossen hast finde ich Klasse und bestätigt mich mit meiner Behauptung (siehe oben) über die Moderatoren in diesem Forum. Hut ab. Ich weiß nicht ob ich genaus gehandelt hätte.

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> Lange habe ich überlegt ob ich diesen Thread sperren soll, entschlossen habe ich mich ihn noch etwas laufen zu lassen und die Entwicklung zu beobachten.

 

Ich hoff mal er wird überhaupt nicht geschlossen. Alles andere würd mich schon ein wenig entäuschen.

 *Quote:*   

> bin ich meinerseits damit zufrieden nur an einer Anlaufstelle zu suchen

 

Jo, es gab gestern schon den ersten Inter-Forum-Crosspost von BillyBlue. Das ist wohl auch das grösste Problem, das ich momentan sehen. Andererseits muss man sehen, das ein "eigenes" Forum viel mehr Möglichkeiten eröffnet. So wäre z.B. eine Unterteilung hier im Forum (German) wohl nicht möglich.  Das die gentoo.org Foren wohl führend bleiben denke ich schon. 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn trotz allem unsere Nutzer uns treu bleiben.

 

Ich bin jetzt momentan regelmässig in kde-forum.de kde-forum.org, diversen Spotlight Foren und den beiden Gentoo Foren.  Klar hat man seine Schwepunkte, aber ich glaub nicht dass auch nur ein User sagt: Ich schreib ab heute nur noch antworten für gentooforum.de Andersrum könnt ich's mir schon vorstellen, dass jemand überhaupt keine Beiträge für gentooforum.de schreibt...

 *Quote:*   

> das jegliche versuche Leute hier auf Dein Forum zu lenken, damit "belohnt" werden im Mülleimer zu landen

 

Hmm ok aber was wenn jemand jetzt in die Signatur einen Link auf gentooforen.de aufnimmt?

 *Quote:*   

> und die Foren können friedlich nebeneinander Laufen

 

Das hoff ich auch. Und insbesondere darum weil lexx sich ja wirklich Mühe damit gegeben hat. Wär's nur so ne 08/15 Teil das aus ner Laune heraus entstanden ist (und das hab ich auch lexx schon gesagt) wär ich wohl eher auf plate's Seite gewesen.  :Twisted Evil: 

Dim

----------

## LexxMM

 *Quote:*   

> Inter-Forum-Crosspost

 

das klinkt gut   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> Das hoff ich auch. Und insbesondere darum weil lexx sich ja wirklich Mühe damit gegeben hat. Wär's nur so ne 08/15 Teil das aus ner Laune heraus entstanden ist (und das hab ich auch lexx schon gesagt) wär ich wohl eher auf plate's Seite gewesen. 

 

Danke, hört man gern...

Gruss, Lexx

----------

## jay

 *LexxMM wrote:*   

> Bin ich total blind oder was ? 
> 
> Erst reisst hier jemand namens plate die Klappe auf, von wegen Impressum und so....und nun kann ich selber keines auf gentoo.de finden.
> 
> Wenn bitte kann ich hier ansprechen ?
> ...

 

Nanu? Direkt auf der Startseite ist ein fetter Link zur Projektübersicht von www.gentoo.de (http://developer.berlios.de/projects/gentoo-deutsch) - aber ich nehme an, dass Du das schon gefunden hast, da Du exakt das selbe Posting in der gentoo.de Mailingliste veröffentlicht hast. Auf diesem Wege kannst Du ja auch mit Deinen Vorstellungen an die gentoo.de Leute herantreten.

Deiner Aussage, dass es keine anderen deutschprachigen Foren gibt, kann ich nicht so stehen lassen, da gibt es z.B. www.gentoo-de.org oder www.gentoo-wiki.de - ich sehe auch dass Du dort schon fleissig Werbung gemacht hast  :Smile: 

----------

## LexxMM

naja Werbung...das war bevor dieser Thread hier entstand...mittlerweile bin ich schlauer geworden  :Wink: 

Gruss, Lexx

----------

## A.Stranger

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das hoff ich auch. Und insbesondere darum weil lexx sich ja wirklich Mühe damit gegeben hat.

 

Sorry, wenn ich nochmal kurz darauf eingehen muss. Unter "Mühe" verstehe ich etwas anderes. Habe hier jetzt mehrmals gelesen, was das für eine Mühe gewesen sein soll und fühle mich dann dochmal verpflichtet, hier etwas Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten

Ein PHPBB zu installieren dauert ca. 5min. Ein vorgefertigtes Themes downzuladen ca. 1min und die einzelnen Foren anzulegen vielleicht nochmal 5 min. Mein Gott, dass muss eine schweisstreibende Arbeit gewesen sein.

----------

## razorbuzz

http://www.server4free.de/

Hallo Lexxmm,

hier soll man lt. "internet world" seinen eigen virtuellen server mit z.b. redhat und mysql/ php usw. aufsetzen können und fester ip. kostenpunkt 9,99 Euro monatl.

stell ich mir so ähnlich vor wie du mit  dyndns nur halt direkt beim provider.

nur so als tipp für dich .

weiterhin viel erfolg, finde deine idee gut!

wie heisst es so schön: 

Laufen lernt man durch stolpern...

Also lass Dich nicht entmutigen, Nörgler gibt es immer und überall

----------

## Beforegod

Wäre nett wenn ihr eure "Bekriegungen" und "Angebote" unter euch ausmacht.

----------

## LexxMM

@razorbuzz

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe, aber ich habe nicht vor irgendwas virtuelles zumachen.  :Wink: 

Der Server geht (hardware mässig) im nächste Monat zum Provider wo er an einer 8MBit Leitung hängt. Somit sollte es keine weiteren Probleme geben. Wenn ich gewusst hätte das es so schnell so viele User werden...wäre der Server auch schon längst weg.

@Beforegod

Ich habe nicht vor hier "Bekriegungen" zuführen. Aus diesem Grund antworte ich auch nicht mehr auf Postings welche nur einen "Angriff" ohne ordenlichen Inhalt darstellen.

@allNögler

Wenns was zu meckern gibt -> PM o. Email zu mir. 

Gruss, Lexx

----------

## amne

ich kann mich beforegods aussage (der ganz oben auf dieser seite) nur anschliessen. das hier ist und bleibt das offizielle forum und primäre anlaufstelle, wenn jemand meint, sein eigenes forum aufzumachen, viel glück und spass damit. selbst der deutsche teil vom forum (den ich durchaus für sinnvoll erachte) bringt schon eine gewisse redundanz zum englischen, bei mehreren foren, mailinglists usw. wird sie halt weiter ansteigen. damit steigt der such-/leseaufwand sofern man beide foren mitverfolgen will.

ein schaler nachgeschmack bleibt bei der art wie das ganze aufgezogen wurde schon zurück, sinnvoller wäre es meiner meinung nach gewesen, zeit und energie einfach hier einzubringen und das schon bestehende zu verbessern, sich vorher mit den leuten die hier hinter dem forum stehen abzusprechen und nicht einfach allein ein eigenes projekt frei nach dem motto "ich auch will" aufzuziehen.

gruss,

amne

----------

## LexxMM

@amne 

ein Frage, denkst Du in anderen Branchen fragt jeder seine "Konkurenz" ob er nicht evtl. was eigenes machen kann...wobei das eigendlich ein schlechter Vergleich ist...oder?

Gruss, Lexx

----------

## Beforegod

Im Arbeitsleben arbeitet man aber auch gegeneinander..

und das sollte hier eigentlich nicht der Fall sein oder LexxMM...

wie schon gesagt, das Thema sollte gegessen sein..

Benutzer die sich für Dein Forum entscheiden sollen natürlich auch dort glücklich werden..

aber das hier ist kein Austragungsort für irgendwelche Streitereien ob es sinn macht oder nicht..

Dein Forum steht, und damit ist gut..

Und um weitere Streitigkeiten zu vermeiden wird hiermit der Thread geschlossen!

MfG

BeforeGod

----------

